# Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!



## Anglerdemo (23. August 2018)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, 

wir haben uns in den letzten Wochen intensiv mit dem Baglimit 2019 beschäftigt. In Kürze wird die EU- Kommission die Vorschläge für die Fangmengen für das kommende Jahr veröffentlichen. Im Herbst wird dann der EU-Agrar- und Fischereirat die Fangquoten festlegen. Wir hoffen dieses Jahr auf Fairness und Gerechtigkeit für uns Angler! Die Fischereiminister müssen Wort halten und das Baglimit für den Dorsch ab 2019 wieder abschaffen. Die Bestände haben sich erholt, somit sind Fangbeschränkungen für Angler nicht mehr erforderlich. Schaut Euch das Video an und seht selbst, wie es sich aktuell um den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee verhält.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hIgbDhr8dI


Wenn Ihr unsere Arbeit finanziell unterstützen möchtet, so könnt Ihr das gerne unter

https://paypal.me/LarsWernicke 

 Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Macht so weiter. Super


----------



## bacalo (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit#6


----------



## Harrie (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Klasse#6


----------



## FlyfishKöter (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Gut und sachlich gemacht. Weiter so #6


----------



## TeeHawk (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

119 Aufrufe des Youtube-Videos bisher. Wäre wohl super, wenn jeder versucht das Video zu pushen in den Sozialen Medien.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Das Video ist super!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> 119 Aufrufe des Youtube-Videos bisher. Wäre wohl super, wenn jeder versucht das Video zu pushen in den Sozialen Medien.




Das wäre natürlich cool! Bei Facebook haben wir knapp 5500 Aufrufe seit gestern Abend, das geht ja schon mal so |rolleyes


----------



## MikeHawk (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Sehr gut weiter so!
 2 Anmerkungen

 1. Die Rute ganz am Anfang ist der Hammer  Hab ich selbst 5 Stück von.

 2. Ich würde evtl. darüber nachdenken in jedem Video noch einmal eine kleine Zusammenfassung für das "Gemeine Volk" voranzustellen bspw.

 "Weniger Quoten für Angler aber mehr für Fischer, Fischer dürfen in Schongebiete, Angler nicht"

 Es gibt immernoch viel zu viele Leute die überhaupt nicht wissen worum es geht, ich merke das ja selbst im Bekanntenkreis "Die Angler sollen die Fische mal in Ruhe lassen, es gibt diese Gesetze ja nicht ohne Grund"

Immer wieder aufklären und das mit einfachen Worten so das jedes Kind versteht wo das eig. Problem liegt.

Weiterhin höhlt der stete Tropfen zusätzlich den Stein.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Hi, ich finde die Trennung von Baglimit und AWZ gut und wichtig. Das sorgt für eine unglückliche Vermischung. Viele Nicht-Meeresangler bekommen oftmals nur die falsche Hälfte mit. Im Sinne von: " Die Angler bekommen den Hals nicht voll und wollen von dem bedrohten Dorsch so viel wie möglich wegangeln."  Deshalb sind Lars Aufklärungsvideos notwendig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich finde die Trennung von Baglimit und AWZ gut und wichtig. Das sorgt für eine unglückliche Vermischung.




Das sehen wir auch so. Viele verstehen immer noch nicht die Hintergründe beim Angelverbot, kennen das Gebiet nicht oder finden ein Baglimit toll, weil sie denken, dass hilft dem Dorschbestand. Da hilft nur Aufklärung und die Themen immer wieder in Einzelstücke verpackt kommunizieren. Immer ein Stück mehr Inhalt, bis möglichst viele das verstanden haben.

Das gilt ja auch für die Politik und die nichtangelnde Bevölkerung. Deshalb wiederholen wir viele Themen auch ständig in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nur eine PM auf einer Homepage ist einfach zu wenig, um nicht zu sagen fast schon lächerlich. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich jeden Tag in den Printmedien und im Rundfunk präsent sein und durch Talkshows tingeln, um unser Hobby zu präsentieren und die Bevölkerung aufzuklären.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Lars, mach blos weiter so !

Zitat: "Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich jeden Tag in den Printmedien und im Rundfunk präsent sein und durch Talkshows tingeln, um unser Hobby zu präsentieren und die Bevölkerung aufzuklären."

Und diejenigen, welche die Möglichkeit haben und deren Aufgabe es eigentlich wäre, tun es einfach nicht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und diejenigen, welche die Möglichkeit haben und deren Aufgabe es eigentlich wäre, tun es einfach nicht




Die wollen halt nicht....


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

welchen Verdacht ich diesbezüglich schon länger habe, schreib ich hier besser nicht


----------



## Lubina (25. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

Klasse Video!#6
Danke an Lars & Crew und alle Mitwirkenden!


----------



## sebwu (25. August 2018)

*AW: Neues Video von Anglerdemo- Das Baglimit 2019!*

sauber abgeliefert!


jetzt sollte es doch dem letzten klar werden was da abgeht.
danke lars und allen die im hintergrund so fleißig für uns alle arbeiten.


----------

